# Member of the Month Competitions?



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

I just thought of the idea of Member of the month copetitions. It works on a lot of other forums. We should have quite a few different catagories that we can submit members towards. I can think of;

Coolest Member:
Smartest Member:
Funniest Member:
Nicest Member:
Best Female:
Best Male:
Most Active:
Most Unique:
Most Helpful:
Most Bizarre:
Most Random:
Most Creative:
Most Dedicated:
Best Grammar:
Best Artist:
Best Avatar:
Best Signature:
Best Username:
Best Member of staff:
Wish You Were Here:
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:



CryinDarkness suggested;

Most likely to get banned tomorrow
Destined Couple
Most Disturbing
Most Annoying
best friends forever 

Muse Suggested

Best Attitude
Worst Attitude
Tries too hard to be funny


I can't think of any more at the moment.

I would love to run it. I would make two threads, a member of the month Voting thread, which would be kept clean and where people could cast tier votes in, and a member of the month discussion thread, where members can discuss the competition.People can vote up to three members in each catagory.

Please give me your suggestions for catagories.

It could do with a bit of tweaking, but I think it's an alright idea. What are your views?


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr. OCM did something like this right?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Did he?


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

I scanned through old topics lastime and I saw something like this. Wait... lemmeh check.


----------



## Liv (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah Rafren is right the member awards or something.


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

I FOUND IT! dang. OCM has tons of topics.... http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7024067/1/#new


----------



## Caleb (Jul 20, 2009)

But it says in the topic that it ended in August 12, 2008.


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

Ya


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a year ago.


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

Nigel is here...lets ask him.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Nigel is here...lets ask him.


His last activity was 9 mins ago


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

He's viewing this topic...or lets wait for OCM.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 20, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Nigel is here...lets ask him.


idk


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the type of straightforward and serious answer we were looking for!
But I think the idea is rather lovely.


----------



## Zilgun (Jul 20, 2009)

The beginning post is huge.......


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Zilgun said:
			
		

> The beginning post is huge.......


Because it has suggestions and such for a MotM competition


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Mickey already made a topic like this, and the majority of TBT agreed it wasn't something we needed.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

I nominate

Best Artist: Mel
Coolest Member: Bdubs
xP


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I nominate
> 
> Best Artist: Mel
> Coolest Member: Bdubs
> xP


 B)


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh! &&
Most Bizarre: AndyB


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Coolest Member: Alecks 8)
Smartest Member: Andy
Funniest Member: Jason
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: Pally or Night
Best Male: Andy
Most Active: Mega
Most Unique: -----
Most Helpful: -----
Most Bizarre: --
Most Random: Mega
Most Creative: ---
Most Dedicated: Mega
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Alecks
Best Signature: Jas0n
Best Username: Alecks
Best Member of staff: ---
Wish You Were Here: Pikmino : D
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:</div>


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Ignore my other posts xP

Here:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

Coolest Member: Bdubs
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: Bdubs & Xela
Nicest Member: Rockmanexe
Best Female: ---
Best Male: ---
Most Active: Mega
Most Unique: Jojo & Trikki
Most Helpful: ---
Most Bizarre: Mega
Most Random: ---
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: ---
Best Grammar: ---
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: ---
Best Signature: ---
Best Username: Odd Crazy Me
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: ---
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: ---</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

^^^Picked favorites :[


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ^^^Picked favorites :[


Erm no..
And I havent filled it out completely yet.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't you lie to me;{

Also, you're always happy, you're username doesn't fit you :S


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

I can see a few I should win.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Don't you lie to me;{
> 
> Also, you're always happy, you're username doesn't fit you :S


I'm not..You think Megamannt125 is a fav of mine? ._.

My user name was made like 3 years ago, I just kept it. People change over time.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: ---
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: ----
Nicest Member: ---
Best Female: ----
Best Male: -----
Most Active: --- 
Most Unique: --- 
Most Helpful: Mickey
Most Bizarre: Mega
Most Random: ---
Most Creative: ---
Most Dedicated: -----
Best Grammar: Jas0n
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: ---------
Best Signature: -----
Best Username: ---
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: ---
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: ----

.. .. ..Lol. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Time sucks :[

LIke, I made this username when I skated.

I've never seen bdubs crack a joke >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cries in darkness*


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

seems like a popularity contest. 
but it is a good idea


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Cryindarkness
Smartest Member: Mickey
Funniest Member:Coffeh, or Xela, can't pick 
Nicest Member:Sarah!
Best Female: Miranda
Best Maleraco Roar (Chris) 
Most Activeraco
Most Unique:Thekillingdog
Most Helpful:OCM
Most Bizarre:AndyB
Most Random: Cryindarkness
Most Creative: NikoKing
Most Dedicated:Cornymikey
Best Grammar:
Best Artist: Jas0n.
Best Avatar:Meh of course.
Best Signature: OCM
Best Username: 
Best Member of staff:OCM
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:</div>

Edited!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

:O


Aw sweet, I'm funny : D


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Cryindarkness
> Smartest Member: Mickey
> Funniest Member:Coffeh, or Xela, can't pick
> Nicest Member:Sarah!
> ...


Most active, eh?


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Cryindarkness
> Smartest Member: Mickey
> Funniest Member:Coffeh, or Xela, can't pick
> Nicest Member:Sarah!
> ...


*cought* Best username..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

I should be on everyone's list for most active.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I'll have a go at this.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: The members of Frosty Hydrant. 
Smartest Member: Bulerias
Funniest Member: Whoever I can get a chuckle from
Nicest Member: Me! xD
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Me. ;D
Most Active: I don't keep a tally
Most Unique: Trikki
Most Helpful: Darth
Most Bizarre: Mega
Most Random: ---
Most Creative: Depends
Most Dedicated: 
Best Grammar: Mino
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Mine
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: PrinceBoo
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Mino</div>


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 20, 2009)

hmm...
*thinks about who to nominate*


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Ignore my other posts xP
> 
> Here:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Edited.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

oshi two funny nominations

gee, you guys gave me a tear ;D


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

So what, you guys think it is a decent idea and should be used?


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D

@ Elliot: : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

TBH, I like the idea, but it might turn into a popularity contest/people might get sad they're not nominated.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> TBH, I like the idea, but it might turn into a popularity contest/people might get sad they're not nominated.


Yeah.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> TBH, I like the idea, but it might turn into a popularity contest/people might get sad they're not nominated.


lol, whenever people get the chance to vote it's a popularity contest, who ever is the "coolest" or has the most friends usually wins.<small><small><small><small><small> That's what happened in the election</small></small></small></small></small> did I say that?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

i wanna try  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: ricano4life 
Funniest Member: Trikki
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Best Female: Jojo
Best Male: Jas0n 
Most Active: mega? 
Most Unique: cryindarkness
Most Helpful: thekillingdog, Sarah!, or Jas0n.. cant decide 
Most Bizarre: coffeebean 
Most Creative: Chubsterr
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: me xD 
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: OddCrazyMe or Miranda</div>

i just erased the ones i didnt answer.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..D:
So..I'm not really cool?
<z3


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

I nominate myself for best user name and Mega for best male.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> i wanna try
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: ricano4life
> Funniest Member: Trikki
> Nicest Member: Sarah!
> ...


;D

Three Nicest Member nominations, & one most helpful. : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the coolest female for me ; D


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

Of course, no body here would nominate for anything. :<

Amirite or amirite?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Of course, no body here would nominate for anything. :<
> 
> Amirite or amirite?


You got nominated already.  :'(


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what?


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicest member..

Night has crushed me D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Wish You Were Here: Kolvo


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Wish You Were Here: Kolvo


;-;

Pikmino or Propaganda ; D


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.

That's awesome ...

Well it is true ... I'm hardly ever mean to anybody ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed..
Except to my paaaal Brian D:


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like talking about Brian ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed..

Would you like to talk about it in a PM  
:huh:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest: DF
Smartest: Myself (i know some would disagree, but the truth is in the eye of the beholder or something like that)
Funniest: Cry
Nicest: Mickey
Best Female: Coffeh
Best Male: Myself
Active: Myself
Unique: Myself
Helpful: Nobody
Bizarre: Myself
Random: Myself
Creative: Myself
Dedicated: Storm
Grammar: Undecided
Artist: Depends on what kind of artist you mean
Siggy: Myself
Username: Myself
Best Member of Staff: Grawr
Wish you were here: Sporge and DF
Contribution: Storm</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K :<

So Mega really should be on the active list >.>
He practically lives here.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, just looking at Odd's old thread. We should have the category
"Most likely to be banned tomorrow"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I built a little cottage in brewster's.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

Who nominated me for nicest member?


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Haha, just looking at Odd's old thread. We should have the category
> "Most likely to be banned tomorrow"


that would be hilarious.


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest: DF
> Smartest: Myself (i know some would disagree, but the truth is in the eye of the beholder or something like that)
> Funniest: Cry
> Nicest: Mickey
> ...


Haha. I'll give you random,but if we had a most disturbing,you'd win it.

c:


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Who nominated me for nicest member?


Moi

..I think.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

oops zetta slow :<


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Haha, just looking at Odd's old thread. We should have the category
> "Most likely to be banned tomorrow"


Horus :{


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think ...?

 :gyroiddance: 

Thankies, you're the bestest friend I could ask for.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Voting for yourself makes it unfair. I don't think we should let people.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are so sweet. :3


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Right.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not based on friendship.
It's who you think deserves it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:{

Sooner or later, that baws will be caught D:


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

i love how there is people who have like 30 votes. 
and some people who have none *cough* 
 >_<


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

So

What other catagories do people want?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. xD


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,Tim. <3

You'd also win "Never looks at their PMs anymore" too. :3


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Coolest Member: ---
> Smartest Member: AndyB
> Funniest Member: ----
> ...


Edited. I'll edit it later when I could think of more..... people xDD


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

ah I might aswell.

Coolest Member: Silverstorms
Smartest Member: Jas0n
Funniest Memberhdangitsgabby
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: Sarah!
Best Male: Knightlordco
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique:Orange
Most Helpful: thekillingdog
Most Bizarre: cryindarkness
Most Random: xeladude
Most Creative: OddCrazyMe
Most Dedicated: DarthGohan1
Best Grammar: Mickey
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: AndyB
Best Signature: AndyB
Best Username:coffeebean!
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Sakura
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Megamannt125


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> So
> 
> What other catagories do people want?


Most Likely To Be b&
Most hardworking
Best AC Player that has his share of Brewsters


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> So
> 
> What other catagories do people want?


Most Likely to get Banned tomorrow
Destined to be a couple (XD)
&&&
Most Disturbing


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks.

Anymore that people want?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally saw what you did there.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> So
> 
> What other catagories do people want?


Best Brawler
Best taste in music 
hmm idk what else.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that.

I kind of want this competition to happen now


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about meanest?  That should arouse some rather interesting responses  B) 

Or Biggest Troublemaker?
Or Biggest Gamer?


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8571091&t=7235843


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Most well known.
2.Most organized.
3.Best attitude.
4.Worse attitude.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fits as most likely to get banned tommorrow.

WE SHOULD HAVE MOST ANNOYING


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Harrison?  I have to get him for this one.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

No 'most skilled banstick wielder?'  I want to win something


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking the same thing.. 
but im sure they would get mad if they saw it. 
lol


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

So, should we start this from August?

I think it will be fun.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> No 'most skilled banstick wielder?'  I want to win something


Most unoriginal name award?


-runs-  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> No 'most skilled banstick wielder?'  I want to win something


*banhammer

sticks suck for hurting people, unless you saw Halloween, the one that came out two years ago o.o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanest:....... hmm.... Andryaiisonfire.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acrichfan
would win by a land slide.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah fo sho. 
xD


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

How about most innocent to go with the most naughty?
Most spammy  .


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Grammar Nazi award?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richacfan*


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice idea TKD.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Grammar Nazi award?


Andy or Jason.

Most spammy: me or mega

Most bored: me


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> How about most innocent to go with the most naughty?
> Most spammy  .


Spammy, eh? *looks at someone and points* ; )


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it matters. xD


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she will forever be a TBT legend.
haha


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Destined Couple: COFFEHXMEGA


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Richest Most cheerful. Most depressing. Most *****y  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Destined Couple: COFFEHXMEGA


NIGHTXHORUS
ALECKSXALECKS


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah
NightxHorus too


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> So, should we start this from August?
> 
> I think it will be fun.


^


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

1.Best pals around.
2.Most attractive.
3.Least attractive.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

How about starting now TKD?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I have.  But yeah... I always have the banhammer readily available in case mybanstick malfunctions.  I've also invest TBT bells into R&D for a BanLightsaber... but some issues have arisen.  They're having trouble not killing the people they use it on... and I just want to ban, not kill!


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> 1.Best pals around.
> 2.Most attractive.
> 3.Least attractive.


1. TravisxPallyy[:
2. H. if that _really_ is him. If not then Fabio.
3. PIG SNOUT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut?

Also, yeah, that banstick that kid had in Halloween was terrifying... :X

Also, pally means Nick, right?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> How about starting now TKD?


Bit late in the month, so just start it in August.


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. D'aww. <3
2. Haha,its gotta be either me or you.
3. Lmfao~ xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think I wanna see it then o.0


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omgsh i cant even believe its almost august.. 
that means school is gonna start again soon..... 
 :'(   :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.

I'll be gone most of August though :throwingrottenapples: :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Pfft noooooooooo.

Btw Killing, Muse suggested Best & Worst attitude. I just pmed it to you.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or start it now, take a week to do it, then announce the results the last day of July!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

DG's got the right idea


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol xDD




			
				Cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Wtf? xD


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: AndyB B) 
Smartest Member: -
Funniest Member: bdubs
Nicest Member: Melly
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Master Crash
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: -
Most Helpful: -
Most Bizarre: Megamannt125
Most Random: -
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: -
Best Grammar: AndyB (There are a lot of others that have equally as good grammar but he's the first that came to mind.)
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: -
Best Signature: Papa Smurf (most people's sigs are terrible on this forum, I've voted for him for now. Might change it if I see one I like better.)
Best Username: Sinep1 (If you don't understand why, I lol at you.)
Best Member of Staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: malesretmit12 v_v
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: -
Most Likely To Get Banned Tomorrow: ME!
Destined Couple: Megamannt125 & peekaboom xD
Most Disturbing: Megamennt125
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: -
Most Annoying: Suaure or most other people who post in the AC section.</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sleep with myself every night 8]


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright, I will post the two topics in the TBT HQ later tonight. This will be for July's competition.


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

Can we have a "Tries too hard to be funny" one too? C:

If so,I have alot of proof of a certain someone trying a bit hard to be funny. Cx


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Can we have a "Tries too hard to be funny" one too? C:
> 
> If so,I have alot of proof of a certain someone trying a bit hard to be funny. Cx


Added.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2009)

we need a nerdiest award,and a wont get banned in a million years


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay I think there's enough categories now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Can we have a "Tries too hard to be funny" one too? C:
> 
> If so,I have alot of proof of a certain someone trying a bit hard to be funny. Cx


;[

i saw that too


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Stayed away from TBT the longest when they _said they would_ leave.
2.Stayed away from TBT the shortest when they _said they would _leave.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I'd go for Mega for the last one. He said he would leave. Fifteen minutes later, he posts a video.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

My Suggestions: (and yes they all start with best )
1.  Best Wii Fanatic
2.  Worst WIi Fanatic
3. Best Flirty Person
4. Best Mysterious Person
5. Best Nerd 
6. Best Hot. 
7.Best Curious
8. Best Typer
9. Best Nintendo Fan
10. Best Book Reader
11. Best Singer
12. Best Instrument player
13. Best Cheerful Person


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Okay I think there's enough categories now.


Me too.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My Suggestions: (and yes they all start with best )
> 1.  Best Wii Fanatic
> 2.  Worst WIi Fanatic
> 3. Best Flirty Person
> ...


Person who needs to go to school: Knightlordco


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My Suggestions: (and yes they all start with best )
> 1.  Best Wii Fanatic
> 2.  Worst WIi Fanatic
> 3. Best Flirty Person
> ...


Best nintendo fan=Tye. o:


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh lawl, i posted all those categories for nothing xD


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My Suggestions: (and yes they all start with best )
> 1.  Best Wii Fanatic
> 2.  Worst WIi Fanatic
> 3. Best Flirty Person
> ...


Well,they do start with Best,but best doesn't make sense in front of them. xP
Ex: Best hot. (?)

Good suggestions though. c:


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

The voting thread is up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My Suggestions: (and yes they all start with best )
> 1.  Best Wii Fanatic = Tye
> 2.  Worst WIi Fanatic = Niko ?
> 3. Best Flirty Person = Pally ?
> ...


Answers


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> The voting thread is up.


Do we copy down the catagorys from the first page to vote?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.

Both threads are up now.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: AndyB B)
> Smartest Member: -
> Funniest Member: bdubs
> Nicest Member: Melly
> ...


Malesremit   

I miss him...


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'kay


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still speak to him on MSN, he's awesomesauce.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been speaking to him on AIM.  He's like 17 now O_O


----------



## Miranda (Jul 20, 2009)

Wouldn't it be easier if you maybe set up a gmail or some random email just for nominations, that way it would be easier to check them rather than going through all the pages? just a suggestion, then have people re submit their nominations, that way it's easier to keep track of them.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be easier if you maybe set up a gmail or some random email just for nominations, that way it would be easier to check them rather than going through all the pages? just a suggestion, then have people re submit their nominations, that way it's easier to keep track of them.


Voting polls are already up Ms. Admin  >_<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2009)

MC Lars

Biggest suck up 

worst Grammar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, there's like 3 of these threads now... and this one doesn't really serve a purpose...


----------

